

Go project is moving to GitHub - craigkerstiens
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-dev/sckirqOWepg

======
shadowmint
yay! That leaves SDL as the last bastion of hg irritation I have to fight
with.

Great move~

